# Computer Crashes when I plug in a USB device



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

Every time I plug a device into my USB drive, the computer goes blank and then reboots. My mouse runs off a USB port and it's okay, but when I plug in my camera or flash drive down it goes.

Does anyone know what could be causing this or how I can fix it?


----------



## njw3356 (Jul 10, 2008)

Update your drivers. If that doesn't work go pick up some new usb ports, you can get high speed ones for a liquidator for about $10. Try that.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi :wave:

Turn automatic restart off to receive an error message instead of reboot.
Control panel > System > Click the "Advanced" tab > click Startup and recovery - Settings > Untick "Automatically restart" > Click OK.

Write the exact error message down.


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's the error message I received:

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

It then recommended that I disable new hardware or software, of which I don't have any. It also suggested that I disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing. I don't know exactly what that means, or how to go about accomplishing it. Or even if it's a good idea.

Then under technical information it said:

***STOP: 0x00000050 (0xF89F9CE7, 0x00000000, 0x8056FAAC, 0x00000000)

***Cdaudio.SYS - Address F89F9CE7 base at F89F9CE7, Datestamp 00000000


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

That's a driver/RAM conflict. What CD burning programs do you have installed?

Attach a few mini dumps in zip format to your post.
The dump files are located in \Windows\Minidump.

If there are no minidumps:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel. 
2. Double-click System. 
3. Click the Advanced tab, and then click Settings under Startup and Recovery. 
4. In the Write debugging information list, click Small memory dump (64k). 

*How to post an attachment.*


Also:
Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press the "Report" menu - then "Quick report - All pages > Plain text. 
Save the report. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

Right now I have Nero installed. A few weeks ago I began having problems with it giving me an error message in the middle of a burn, so I installed Daemon Tools Lite. It wouldn't install correctly, so I uninstalled it and installed another program, whose name escapes me at the moment. It caused a system crash when I attempted to start it up, so I uninstalled that one, too. 

Here are the most recent minidumps:
View attachment Minidump.zip


And here is the report from Everest:
View attachment Report.txt


Thank you!! You're a lifesaver :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

"Memory corruption" in all 7 minidumps, but no specific cause pointed out.

Install available updates for XP.
Scan the computer for spyware/virus. (what antivirus program are you using?)
Click Start >> Search >> search for *Cdaudio.SYS* and rename that file (for example *xCdaudio.SYS*).


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

memtest?


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm using AVG Free virus scan. I also have Microsoft Antispyware and Ad-Aware. I know different virus scan programs don't play well together, but could I be having a problem with the anti spyware programs clashing? 

I've run numerous virus and spyware scans, and nothing is coming up. I installed all the windows updates and changed the name of the cdaudio.sys file, and it still crashed when I plugged in to the USB port. I got a different message this time, though:

***STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, 0x8056CC76, 0xF8AF1B44, 0xF8AF1840)

Nothing about cdaudio.sys. It suggested changing video adapters and checking for BIOS updates. Are those things I should try, and if so, how do I go about it?

Also, what is a memtest?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*MemTest* is a program to check the RAM for errors.
Create the bootable CD - boot the computer with the disc and run 4-5 cycles of the test with 1 RAM stick installed at a time.

Reinstall the chipset driver: http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/nf2/A7N8X-X/nf2v116_wxp.zip

Do other USB devices (mouse, keyboard etc) work?

Please post the latest minidump.


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

Memtest came up with zero errors every time I ran it. I attempted to install the chipset driver, but Winzip gave me an error message, saying it wasn't a valid archive.

I do have a wireless mouse installed, and it works fine.

Here's the latest minidump:
View attachment Minidump7-19.zip


Sorry for the delay in my response. I've been out of town.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Go here: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
Use Option 2/Motherboard drivers to search for chipset drivers.

Same error as before in the minidump - wrong memory address.
IMHO, most likely an erratic driver.

So, reinstall the driver nVidia's auto search hopefully finds. Please read the installation instructions carefully.

If that doesn't help:
With all USB devices disconnected (except keyboard/mouse) >>
Open Device manager and expand "Universal serial bus controllers" >>
Right click the USB devices >> choose "Uninstall". Do this with all USB devices.









Restart the computer and let Windows reinstall the USB devices.
Then connect the external drive.


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

The nvidia scan couldn't detect a nvidia motherboard. I tried to find the chipset driver manually, but it's a Nforce2 and the lowest I could find was Nforce4. Obviously, it's an older computer. Where do I go from here?

Uninstalling and reinstalling the USB devices was one of the first things I did. I had high hopes, but it didn't change anything.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

See if this works: http://dlsvr03.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/nf2/A7N8X-X/nf2v116_wxp.zip


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

I downloaded and installed the drivers, but it's still crashing when I plug in the USB. Are there any other diagnostics I can run to narrow down the problem further?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Run the System File Checker:
Click Start >> Run >> Type *sfc /scannow* (note space after sfc), then click OK.
You may be asked to insert your Windows disc.


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, that was interesting. It started to scan, and then asked for the Windows disc. As soon as I put in the disk, the whole system shut down and rebooted. And it wouldn't boot up again until I took the disc out of the drive.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you scanned the computer for malware (virus/spyware)?

Sounds like you should repair Windows:
*How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install.*


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

I've scanned the computer for malware using several different sources, and they all say it's clean. 

I'm hesitant to repair windows, mainly because I can't back up anything on the hard drive. I can't write to a CD and I can't hook up any external drives. One solution mentioned was to purchase a new hard drive and configure the jumpers on my current hard drive to a slave drive. Would that be a viable option?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, that would be a way to get a fresh Windows installation.

Try loading a system restore point first.


----------



## harimadsol (Jul 10, 2008)

My computer inexperience is showing.... what's a system restore point?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx


----------

